
Reverse Engineering WipEout (PSX) - CoolGuySteve
http://phoboslab.org/log/2015/04/reverse-engineering-wipeout-psx
======
russellbeattie
Nice! I just loaded the test page up on my tablet and TV (using the Chromium
WebView v59). It works great! It's actually a nice little WebGL demo!

